# Stewart to A's



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> The Oakland Athletics have reached an agreement with free agent outfielder Shannon Stewart for a one-year deal that could be worth as much as $2.5 million with incentives, pending a physical, ESPN The Magazine's Buster Olney has learned.
> 
> Stewart, 32, is a .299 career hitter with 102 home runs in 11 seasons with Toronto and Minnesota. His best year came in 2000, when he hit 21 homers and drove in 69 runs for the Blue Jays.
> 
> ...


Not a big loss at this point in his career but boy did he carry the team a couple yrs back.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

When he was healthy he provided some much needed offense at the plate and was a very good lead off hitter. He was also a very solid outfielder, but he had to much trouble staying healthy. The Twins shouldn't have to much trouble replacing him, they're fairly deep in the outfield.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

His career is pretty much over anyway. Outfielders that can't run anymore are not in much demand. He is not much of a power hitter neither so not much chance he will make it as a DH.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I wouldn't say his career is over, he'll put up around 300 atbats for the A's this year battling jay payton in OF. but his foot will be an issue for the rest of his career.

The twins not having him anymore doesn't hurt them one bit. He's an average OF, and with the guys in the farm system, he'll be replaced with ease.

How about Johan possibly going to the Mets next year, for possibly $25 million/year. think the twins will give him that???? I think he'll have multiple offers for over 20 mill. from plenty of teams, I hope the twins dig deep!!!!!

Tator


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Twins always farm some of the best players in baseball....that they can't afford.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

That why ya got to farm'em chris :lol: . So when the good ones get away, they can be replaced.


----------

